# Questions About Guru Gobind Singh Ji's Attire



## BhagatSingh

I have a few questions about the attire of Guru Gobind Singh ji.
Did he wear a dhumalla or a traditional royal mughal turban of the time?

If he wore a dhumalla, did he wear it like the Nihangs or just wore a simple one (a round turban resembling some of the paintings of OTHER gurus)?

If he wore a Nihang one, did he stack chakars on it? 
Did he place miniature shastars in it?
Did he wear a farla?
Did he wrap tora around it?

I think his turban would look more like it does in those old paintings, like those royal mughal turbans. but there are many people who insist his turban would be different; some insist that his turban would be a like traditional Nihang dhumalla.

So I need answers, and if sources are provided, then great!


----------



## spnadmin

Bhagatji

I just saw a pic of one of his turbans on the Budha Dal web site, and will look for it right away. 

But he may have worn different styles. This is just one.


----------



## spnadmin

Turban of Guru Gobind Singh Ji   * Wrong address - It was SikhsInKuwait*


Check the web site for even more info.

Guru Gobind Singh  Sikhs In Kuwait


----------



## BhagatSingh

awesome that looks like what I have painted so far. 
Any evidence of a dhumalla? The website doesn't have anything.

The website doesn't mention the machiwara incident. It goes from chamkaur straight to malwa. Is malwa = machiwara?


----------



## spnadmin

Can't answer the other questions. Buhda Dal site does seem to say that the dhumala was a creation of Nihangs. Guru Gobind Singh was not a Nihang.


----------



## spnadmin

Bhagat ji

The posts were removed. Please send me a private message. Thank you.


----------



## BhagatSingh

wow! its as if ancient pictures of Guru Sahibs have disappeared off the net. I saw several a few years ago... didn't save... now they are nowhere to be found.


----------



## spnadmin

Page through this book. It is a well-acclaimed work of scholarship. Plates are in black and white, but you can adapt based on other information you have.

Sikh Art and Literature: Splendors ... - Google Books


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

Sikh GURUS didnt want us to be "attached" to their bodies, dressing styles, shoes, slippers, etc etc...they wanted us to be attached to GURBANI and Basic GURMATT GYAAN of WAHEGURU.
That is why they took so much effort into putting together a 1429 page Granth SGGS..but not  a single line about their attire..etc...


----------



## spnadmin

Gyani ji

Bhagat ji is an artist and needs the information. Otherwise he will conversely be criticised for using his imagination


----------

